# How to shoot a panorama of L shaped room?



## Antono Refa (Jan 19, 2020)

Is there a technique to shoot a panorama of the inner walls of an L shaped room?

Standing in one place and shooting 360 degrees would necessarily have walls viewed 'sideways'. Trying to go along the walls would make it hard to keep a fixed distance (and therefore magnification), and would require some manual stitching when going from one wall to the perpendicular wall.


----------

